# Woah - new record - forums are on Fi-ya!



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice... we've reached a new record with active members... and it keeps going up. Last year's record was 85 site members online in one day... we've certainly beat that at it keeps going up. 




 

I haven't even had time to read all the new posts that are piling up.


----------



## patchoooli (Mar 3, 2017)

Nice work Chris!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Chris W (Mar 21, 2017)

!!!!








I have a HUGE backlog of posts to get through. 





And the capper... we're now at an all time record for active users for as long as FilmSchool.org existed. 





Good times. Actual post count isn't as high as other years... but we'll get there.


----------

